
Social Exculsion Leads to Conspiratorial Thinking - baalcat
http://neurosciencenews.com/conspiratorial-thinking-social-exclusion-6125/
======
DrScump
Blogspam of this article[0] with author credit stripped.

[0] [https://wws.princeton.edu/news-and-
events/news/item/social-e...](https://wws.princeton.edu/news-and-
events/news/item/social-exclusion-leads-conspiratorial-thinking-study-finds)

